# hot weather cargo/tactical pants



## pipspeak (Jun 11, 2010)

Thought I'd throw it out there and see if anyone has any suggestions for cargo/tactical pants for hot weather that are NOT designed for really big chunky guys  I want to try a new pair for an upcoming trip to Haiti -- a hot, humid, grungy environment. 

Lightweight ripstop fabric is a must (preferably with some synthetic in it) and I don't really care about the number/positioning of pockets, just that there are plenty and some are fairly secure or hidden. 

I'm also after pants that don't make me look like I'm wearing a deflated balloon -- I'm tall and slim, and many tactical pants just have so much surplus fabric that they actually become a PITA to wear. So far I've tried Propper BDUs (sizing not precise enough and I fall between small and medium so they just don't fit right), Tru-Spec 24/7 (nice but waaaaay too bulky and hot as hell in tropical climates). I'm curious if the 5.11 Taclite Pro pants are fairly slim fitting with a tapered leg. Also curious how the Eotac and Woorich pants fit on skinny dudes.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 12, 2010)

I'be been using 5.11 TacLites for field work in the tropics. They also have a "hot weather" version, but I tend to stay away from fabrics feeling too much like plain old nylon. When you sweat, or it rain, they stick to your skin and it's... :green:

Plain old army surplus cotton BDU's work nicely too. Wore them for yeeears before finding 5.11. The cotton BDUs are a little more comfy, IMO, but I wore them out too quickly.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jun 12, 2010)

Have a look at some of the blackhawk pants. I am a tall thin guy as well & their pants fit very well.


----------



## pipspeak (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks... I'll check out Blackhawk's stuff. 

I also stumbled on RailRiders pants, which look like they might be decent although most seem to be all nylon, which could be a little weird in sweaty climates. And finally the TAD Gear Force 10 "spartan" pants looking like they might work -- slimmer and lighter weight than their regular cargo pants.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 12, 2010)

Sir, I own 5.11s, TADgear, and Blackhawks. May I suggest that you check out EOTAC's LightWeight Tactical pants. (Though the Operator and Discreet lines rock as well!) I honestly refuse to wear anything other than my EOTACS anymore. Even their pockets are made of ripstop material. The fit is so comfortable and the durability is high. And, friend, the price is right. If you do like what you see, and you go to order from their site, use the code FACEBOOK for a discount.

I've gotta be coming off like I work for them, but the reality is I want everyone to find out about them because I know when they do, they'll agree they have the best product. And if everyone buys their product, then I'll never have to be sad because they went out of business and I can no longer buy the best pants I've ever encountered.

True story.


----------



## pipspeak (Jun 12, 2010)

what sort of fit are the Eotacs? tapered leg or boot cut? And how loose up top?


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 12, 2010)

What are "tactical pants"?

For outdoor wear (hiking, camping,climbing) I use pants from R.E.I that have regular pockets and cargo pockets and don't make you look like MC Hammer.

They are synthetic though. The legs unzip up to the knees if you wish and the legs unzip and come off as well.

What are tactical pants?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 12, 2010)

I've worn a few pairs of North Face cargo's form REI and have found them to be pretty comfy, even in hot/humid conditions.
The ones I have, have the zip-off pant legs to convert them to shorts should you need to cross shallow water or just want to convert to shorts.
There are times, where just unzipping the legs a little to allow a draft up your leg is all it takes to help cool you off.
I need to go buy a few more before I move.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 12, 2010)

They have elastic at the top, so they feel nicely tight, but at the same time they give. Incase you're carrying a gun one day. Here is a pic of their fit.






If you can ignore how goofy I look, this is me wearing the Operator version. When I'm not in a tree, they don't look like high waters. Lol!


----------



## pipspeak (Jun 12, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> What are "tactical pants"?


 
Tacti-cool 

I'd classify tactical as basic cargo pants with a little more in the way of design and manufacturing to enable them to withstand harsher conditions (double fabric in strategic areas, knee-pad compatible, high-strength stitching, snag-free design, gussets etc.) and offer more in the way of storage options (secure pockets and pockets designed to hold knives, mags etc.)

Tactical is a horribly overused word, but IMO these sort of pants are more than basic cargo pants you find at Gap, REI etc. I have many pairs of "regular" cargo pants and some have failed me in some not-so-harsh conditions (torn stitching, ripped fabric, broken zips etc.) They are also generally a lot cheaper than North Face, REI et al because I guess manufacturers recognise the sort of people that use them are gonna want 3-4 pairs and will not therefore want to pay $100 a pop.

I have a pair of North Face zip-offs too, but for a place like Haiti where mosquitoes can give you both Malaria and Dengue Fever they are simply not an option because even a small opening in the leg from a partly open zip is gonna invite trouble.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, all that I really take away from the "tactical" name in terms of pants, is that they SHOULD be more durable than normal pants. And that they must always have plenty o pockets.


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys

I use the EOTAC 'discrete' pants every day (I've got four identical pairs.. removes one decision from my day.). I don't know how hot Haiti gets but I've worn these pants in India, Vietnam, Malaysia, the Philippines, Indonesia and Australia, etc, and they did just fine. The humidity and heat is nothing compared to say, the Middle East or North Africa but still it is substantial compared to northern Europe where I am from. My BMI is somewhere between that of a straw and a telephone pole - the fit obviously isn't awesome, since it is made for people who fight wars, but they don't make me look like I'm wearing clown pants either. For reference I wear the 28" waistband size.

As for the durability I can only compare them to regular 5.11s, and there is no comparison. I had three pairs of the 5.11s and I wore them out merely by walking and sitting with them. The EOTACs so far have lasted much longer and have yet to display the fraying and thinning the 5.11s did after a while.


----------



## pipspeak (Jun 14, 2010)

jellydonut said:


> the fit obviously isn't awesome, since it is made for people who fight wars, but they don't make me look like I'm wearing clown pants either.


 
heh heh... that's exactly my problem 

I'll check them out... withy the elastic waist band do you tend to get a size slightly smaller than your actual waist size in order to try and get a slightly slimmer overall fit? I might also check out the Blackhawk lightweight tacticals.


----------



## DoctaDink (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had great success with Rail Rider Weather Pants. They have several different models to choose from. I have worn them in the deserts of Kenya, the marshes of Louisiana, and the Rocky Mountains and have nothing but good things to say about them...except for the price.


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 14, 2010)

pipspeak said:


> heh heh... that's exactly my problem
> 
> I'll check them out... withy the elastic waist band do you tend to get a size slightly smaller than your actual waist size in order to try and get a slightly slimmer overall fit? I might also check out the Blackhawk lightweight tacticals.


Well, to be honest I don't know what my 'actual' waist size is since I've been wearing khakis with elastic bands since I was 14. When I bought the EOTACs I just ordered the same size as my old 5.11s and hoped they would be okay. They did turn out to be okay. I could probably wear something even smaller but they tend to not make anything smaller than 28", 28 and 30 alone are very hard to find in stock anywhere too.


----------



## Niconical (Jun 14, 2010)

My favorite would have to be the 5.11 taclite pro, I can't see anything beating that for my needs. 

I also have 3 of the LAPG own brand pants. A different style to the Taclite, more "combat" looking, but great pants, especially at the price.

EDIT: A while back I posted a good deal on the marketplace, Blackhawk pants for $15. 
I just checked, it's still valid (LAPG closeout), see details here.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 14, 2010)

I really love my "REI adventures pants". They are a super thin nylon material but I've been all over the world hiking in these things and they have held up and dirt washes out easily. I am very slender and the fit is just fine. They are not terrible expensive and seem to go on sale regularly for about $35.


----------



## red02 (Jun 19, 2010)

propper makes great bdu style pants that will probably last years of hard use. NYCO might be a tad heavy for the tropics, but the durability is top notch.

EOTACs look great though.


----------



## photonstorm (Jun 19, 2010)

I adventure raced for 5 yrs and went thru some really really harsh environments for extended periods. 
Railriders are what I used most of the time. Lightweight, comfortable, dries quick and takes a beating. I was amazed how they held up.
They have many different models depending on how heavy and durable you need them to be.
The Eco mesh top was my all time favourite in hot weather.

There are some other great pants mentioned previously namely the 5.11 and Blackhawks that should meet your needs.


----------

